# Random wire(s)? ‘GTO



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

So as I was trying to look at my fuel leak with the lines thru the frame I noticed this lil gun dangling around bouncing well below the steering shaft area... any idea what it’s for? Or is it possible it was added for some bs, best I can tell atm is some of the words go they the steering shaft seal inside?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

My first thought was the resistor for the heater motor but the wire colors are wrong. Then I noted you said the wires run through the steering shaft seal. Factory never did that so I'm guessing its something that someone added. 
What does the other side look like? And where do the wires go on the interior side?


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe this? It’s on the steering column but they don’t exactly line up🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Can you easily unplug the wiring to see what (if anything) stops working? Could that be aftermarket attempt for two speed wipers?


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

Noangelbuddy said:


> Can you easily unplug the wiring to see what (if anything) stops working? Could that be aftermarket attempt for two speed wipers?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> it doesn’t appear to be plugged into anything 🤷🏼‍♂️ But I don’t want to rip it out if there’s an actual purpose for it. The HVAC doesn’t work and the wiring is a bit of everywhere on the car. The horn is currently a switch on a panel below the steering wheel panel. Maybe it used to be apart of that?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You mentioned AC. I am thinking I saw a diagram/picture somewhere where a resistor like that may have sat on top of one of the diverter boxes that channeled the AC?

Here is a blower motor resistor in the photo.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

That was my thought Jim but the wiring colors don't match. Previous owner may have used the fan speed resistor for whatever this was for. Looking at the rest of the wiring I think the OP should invest in a new harness.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

If you ignore the wire colors, what PJ posted looks like an exact match. Three wires to the back of the phenolic looking material mounting board with a wire wound resistor. Does (or did) this car have a/c?


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

Noangelbuddy said:


> If you ignore the wire colors, what PJ posted looks like an exact match. Three wires to the back of the phenolic looking material mounting board with a wire wound resistor. Does (or did) this car have a/c?


originally it appears so at least... the big a/c box under the hood and the panel inside... I appear to be missing some ducting under the steering column as I have to big plastic holes, the left one leading to the vent of coarse.


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

O52 said:


> Looking at the rest of the wiring I think the OP should invest in a new harness.


I’d honestly like too and most likely will someday, but there’s other thingsI’d like to fix first..like the brakes and leaking fuel lines thru the frame section ... at this moment I’m trying to get her cleared/cleaned up of what I can. I’d love to rip out the stereo that had to have been installed sometime in the early 90s, but I want to wait until I get new replacements beforehand to ensure illl have a radio at least


----------

